# Baby Shaun Sketch



## JPH (Apr 11, 2008)

A doodle I did in biology class (my friend told me to draw a duck, and I thought of shaun's hachiemon avatar!) - thought I'd share with you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Somebody change that damn diaper!*


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't see the pic.


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

So shaun is a dic... I mean duck?


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2008)

Awww...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 11, 2008)

For a mix of a duck, tamagotchi, egg and baby.... it turns out pretty well actually!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had a lot more hair than that as a bubbuh, and also not such big lips! Oh, wait a second,.. I C WHAT U DID THERE

Nice doodle, but you should really stop day dreaming about me and consentrate on you're edumentication.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 11, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> consentrate on you're edumentication.



dont you mean edumackasion?

P.S. Nice drawing


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, if I was shaun, i'd get pissed =.=


----------

